# Brisket on da' egg...



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Brisket put on at 0515. 11# Ought to be ready 18-1900. Cook temp 230.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I was debating picking one up at WD yesterday. Now I regret not getting it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't receive a text Wade....Maybe my phone broke!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cooking for inlaws. They gots company coming. Doing pork and spatchcock chickens tomorrow. Keeping none for ourselves....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright Wade , I haven't done a brisket yet but plan on doing one soon. Some directions and guidance would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I usually do a 10-12 pound one. Trim the fat cap down to less than a 1/4" thick. I marinade mine overnight. I like Allegro Spicy. Next morn, (0400), fire up egg. I used cherry wood also for smoke. Put plate setter and a drip pan full of water in. Get egg temp to 200 and stable. Remove brisket from marinade and dust it down with Montreal Steak seasoning. Place on grate fat side up. Close it up. Cook at 225-235 till center temp is 200-203, (about 10-12 hours). Remove, wrap in foil and let stand till cool. Slice and enjoy.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's pulled off, wrapped and resting now. Just over 10 hours cook time. Pics later.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

10 hours? Must gonna slice it....waiting~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep. Gonna be a slicer. It's still pretty dang tender though. 200 center temp.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

All these rich folk with eggs, yeti cups and...gasp...a digi-q. Lol.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

And big ass Dodge trucks...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> And big ass Dodge trucks...


Those are the worst ones! Nice retort!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Little over 10 hour cook and a hour and a half rest.....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks great! Here is the piggy I did today...yum.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> All these rich folk with eggs, yeti cups and...gasp...a digi-q. Lol.



You know ole Wade or #CantHideMoney !:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Brisket looks awesome. Post up some sliced pics!:thumbup:


----------

